# WM8650 Tablet PC



## msdqali (Jul 30, 2011)

I have WM8650 Tablet PC - Android ver 2.2 Kernel Version 2.6.32.9.default. May I use this Tablet PC for preparing office documents such as word, spread sheet, notepad etc., If yes, how. Please help me


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Try this -> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.dataviz.docstogo&feature=search_result


----------



## xiaoliu (Nov 3, 2011)

You can contact suppliers, view the WM8650 manual


----------

